# What South East Asian City Surprised You?



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

What South East Asian City Surprised You? In terms of the skyline, urban development, people, etc.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmm I only know east asian cities..Post pictures maybe?


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Denpasar on the island Bali. I did not expect to see so much western establishments in the city.


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

saigon.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Singapore,Manila


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Bangkok!
:drool:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

KL was exceptionally clean, and people spoke very good English. It was easy to get around and I got a very modern impression of Malaysia.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Putrajaya for me


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*I had no idea Bangkok looked so western and developed before SSC! From what I've seen many if not the majority of people, live comfortably. *


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

KL surprised me.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

bangkok venice of the east n the great of Chao Phraya


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

Venice of the east because of the floating market? i'm curious.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Have to agree with hkskyline. Kuala Lumpur was a very pleasant surprise to me.


----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)

beautiful girls!!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Manila!!! Not as dirty as I thought!!!

Also Kuala Lumpur for its nice roads and modernity, way better than what I expected!


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Hanoi. I didn't think it was that beautiful (despite what my dad told me about it- I just thought he really loved Vietnam). The city has soo much charm; I loved it. I also expected it to show some signs of the war, but it doesn't. Also, unlike what I expected, it's well structured.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I have never been to Southeast Asia.

But looking at pics, Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, and Manila suprised me, among others.


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Most cities have surprised me in one way or another. Maybe Vientiane surprised me the most, how a city in one of the poorest countries in the world could be so relaxed and pleasant and how I could identify myself with the people there even if we come from such different realities.


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

Vietnam... They are developing faster than us considering that the war is just recent.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

MNL said:


> Venice of the east because of the floating market? i'm curious.


It use to be concidered "Venice of the East" because it use to have a lot of canals. 80% of those canals are now blocked off


----------

